# underground dog fence-break in line somewhere?



## Camo6250 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a break in my underground dog fence but don't know where.  Has anybody ever used a line break locator liek this one?

http://www.radiofence.com/products/Pet-Fence-Wire-Break-Detector.html

I tried doing a doit it yourself fix to find it with an RF choke and an AM radio but it only works with innoteck brands and mine is a Petsafe.  (for someone with this same issue and an Innotek brand hetre is how to do it for cheap http://www.radiofence.com/products/Pet-Fence-Wire-Break-Detector.html

I'd rather invest to fix it myself then call someone to fix it because I'm sure it will eventually happen again.  Thnaks


----------



## Cobb Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Call a irrigation contractor with a wire locator. We usally just charge for a service call (75.00)takes about ten min to locate with good equipment.


----------



## funderburkjason (Aug 10, 2011)

Camo6250 said:


> I have a break in my underground dog fence but don't know where.  Has anybody ever used a line break locator liek this one?
> 
> http://www.radiofence.com/products/Pet-Fence-Wire-Break-Detector.html
> 
> ...



I used one on my fence one time and it would find the wire but my fence was so large(about 5 acres) that it lost signal before i found the break. I had to end up calling someone to locate it. They will work on a small fence. I used my own battery operated radio because the one in the kit is junk.


----------



## str8shot (Aug 10, 2011)

I have 10 acres in my petsafe NOT-UNDERGROUND fence, when I get a break in the fence, I start by localizing it to one 1/2 of the loop by grounding it in the middle of the loop( farthest point from the transmiter and then checking resistance with an Ohm meter between the individual leads and ground.  then I use the CEN-TECH  Cable Tracker Item # 94181 (Harbor Freight) and track te signal till it stops!  Hope that works for you!  

ps  don't forget to disconnect the fence lead from the box before you start the process!


----------

